# August 2015: "The Tide(s)" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


*Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.
*

*Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.

**
This poll will close on August** 25th, 2015 at 10:00pm EST*.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

There is a smiley in one of the entries that I did not put there and cannot remove as it is not showing up until I submit. In other words, I can't see it when I edit. Kindly disregard it as a computer glitch. I'm asking for assistance to have it removed.


----------



## Gumby

Voted. 

As always, it wasn't easy and to be honest, it's getting harder each time! I always wish I had more than three votes. 

Great job, all!


----------



## escorial

voted


----------



## am_hammy

Everyone did such a lovely job! It will be exciting to see who wins it this month ^_^


----------



## Nellie

I voted. A very difficult decision.


----------



## Phil Istine

Each month it seems more difficult to make decisions on which three to vote for.  It's not about me being more indecisive either  .  Still, my votes are cast.  I'm fairly confident about two of them but the third caused me much mental juggling.


----------



## -xXx-

wow, Wow and WOW!
I promised myself I'd not struggle and miss the deadline again.
Twenty-two perspectives, wonderfully rendered for sharing.
The limit of three is almost unbearable;
I may have to devise a forced-choice-system if this quality continues.

Awesome writing!
Thank you,
m


----------



## Harper J. Cole

Thank you all, that was an enjoyable read ... !

I've voted now.


----------



## Firemajic

Epic poetry, fabulous talent... difficult decision...The poets of WF Rocked this prompt... write on!!


----------



## Phil Istine

Nicely done Terry D.  An excellent winner.  It was my favourite.


----------



## Terry D

Phil Istine said:


> Nicely done Terry D.  An excellent winner.  It was my favourite.



Thank you, sir. As an avid backyard stargazer I'm often moved by the things I can see through my telescope, and by the scale and complexity of the universe. I think poetry is a marvelous medium for expressing those feelings. I wasn't sure if Tidal Tales would make much sense, however.


----------



## Ariel

Congratulations Terry!


----------



## rcallaci

good job-congrats terry...


----------



## Terry D

It's interactions between galaxies like the one shown below that inspired this poem. Those gauzy arcing strands of light are called 'tidal tails' and they happen as galaxies start to merge. They are made up of millions of individual stars, each too far away to see individually, that have been thrown out of the merging galaxies. When the galaxies get close, gravitational forces cause the rampant formation of new stars (seen in the photo as pink and red areas). Eventually the individual galaxies will swing past one-another and separate again only to fall back together. This cycle will repeat a number of times until they eventually merge into one larger galaxy. One fascinating aspect of this process is that these beasts are colliding at 300,000 miles per hour, but they are so far away and so unbelievably huge that we won't see any changes through our telescopes for thousands of years. Most amazing of all to me, however, is that I can see these giants dancing in the sky through my telescope with my own eye "pressed to glass, piercing sky".

now that I've bored everybody...


----------



## Gillmanjoe

yay i got a vote  lol


----------



## Nellie

Gillmanjoe said:


> yay i got a vote  lol



Me too!!  
But Congratulations Terry, on your poem being chosen this time. Nice work.


----------



## Darkkin

Well done.  It is a wonderful piece of work!


----------

